# how to naturally IMPROVE your jawline (all scientific proven methods) (BOTB TIER GTFIH)



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

to improve the jawline (not get a perfect one, just improve it to the point its EASILY noticeable by normies) without surgery we need to mainly:
increase the height of the resting position of the hyoid bone (flat submental)
increase the jaw width by increasing the thiccnesssss of the masseter muscle
increase the lower third height by changing the resting position of the mandible
increase the mentalis muscle cross sectional area for a better chin projection
reduce the gonial angle with bone remodelling (will get into that later, kinda controversial but okay, and no its not bonesmashing)

so, these are the best methods to achieve each of them

*1- increase the height of the resting position of the hyoid bone (flat submental):*









High-speed jaw-opening exercise in training suprahyoid fast-twitch muscle fibers


This study was aimed to examine the effectiveness of a high-speed jaw-opening exercise, which targets the contraction of fast-twitch muscle fibers, in improving swallowing function.Twenty-one subjects (mean age 74.0±5.7 years) with dysphagia-related ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




high speed jaw opening exercise: '' The exercise schedule consisted of 3 sets of 20 repetitions each of rapid and maximum jaw-opening movement with a 10-second interval between sets. The exercise was performed twice daily for 4 weeks.''





''Following the intervention, there was a significant increase in the vertical position of the hyoid bone at rest. Furthermore, during swallowing, the elevation of the hyoid bone and the velocity of its movement and esophageal sphincter opening increased significantly while the duration of the hyoid elevation and the pharyngeal transit time reduced significantly.''


ok so this is scientifically proven, dont know how any of you monkeys will try to debunk me but okay.

Also to raise the hyoid bone we can improve the tongue posture, since the back of the tongue is attached to the hyoid bone. To do this just get used to fully engaging the tongue to the palate, till you can barely breath and them relax a bit. With time this works the same as fixing your back posture.

*2- increase the jaw width by increasing the thiccnesssss of the masseter muscle:*



https://www.researchgate.net/publication/320736219_A_Comparison_of_Ultrasonic_Thickness_of_Masseter_Muscle_between_Patients_with_Bruxism_and_Healthy_People


''b...bu...but the study says the mean thickness difference is only 1.5mm each side '' = the study didnt specify the severity of the bruxism


(before and after masseter botox of low iq asian)

So we now we have proof chewing (bruxism is clenching but the activation of the masseter is similar) works in hypertrofying the masseter and increasing jaw width. ''Yeah bro you can increase the size of any muscles on your body except the ones on your face '' says jerry the most stupid son of a bitch that doesnt deserve the air he breathes.
Solution: Chewing hard foods, gum or a chewing device. You just need to chew till you feel your muscle getting sore once a day. That happens around 5-15 minutes after focused hard chewing

*3- increase the lower third height by changing the resting position of the mandible*

This one is a bit of a stretch and i couldnt find sources but its known maxfac surgeons can only advance the maxila if its a small movement since the TMJ is a bit free and can adapt to a new position that doesnt stress it too much.

You can get used to PERMANENTLY jutting downwards around 3 mm and forwards the same without any problems and feel like ur jaw has always been this way after 6 months - 1 year. Small gains but when coupled with the other methods make a big difference.
Anecdotal evidence: i made this change myself and now i feel unconfortable in the old resting position and i naturally jut a bit all day. Fixed my extremely short face and gave me like .5 psl alone

Another evidence: facelift dentistry. Dental veeners to adapt new bite, 0 surgery involved:

this is basically what can be expected of jutting but with teeth support (spoiler, you dont need it)

*4- increase the mentalis muscle cross sectional area for a better chin projection*

I have barely any evidence for this since its kinda crazy but you can increase the mentalis muscle thickness by up to 3mm (small genio) with enough mentalis hypertrophy (same as masseter)


woman with hyperthrophic mentalis muscle

How to: just open your mouth and force your lower lip downwards like ur trying to squeeze your chin with your lower lip till you feel mentalis actvation (you feel it the same when making a big smile). Do it fast and hard like 50 times for 3 sets, this should clearly make the muscle in your chin feel sore, thats how you know its working

*5- reduce the gonial angle with bone remodelling*



https://d-nb.info/1161255745/34


''Human mandibular shape is associated with masticatory muscle force''

Ive seen this to an extreme degree in myself and no it cant be late puberty only cause ive not seen such changes in anybody else i know nor the internet nor any other place. You can argue that its image manipulation or surgery but fortunately for those who will have faith in me and believe its not. Its a long process and can take up to 2 years for a 2-3mm change, but this is miles on the gonial angles and lenght of the mandible. You may also develop a antegonial notch like me but i think it was worth it considering the rest.
Yes, chewing may change the shape of your mandible and your mandible bone mass believe it or not. I just dont reccomend always chewing on ur back teeth since it may worsen the antegonial notch and cause downward growth, or chewing too much with incisors since it can intrude your teeth and make you look worse. I recommend a healthy balance, chewing a bit with all teeth.

This is my anecdotal evidence, those who believe may ascend and those who do not, keep fucking rotting!

i did everything i listed + 2ml chin fillers (my chin was to recessed for a simple exercice to fix it so i did it)

also im not against surgery, if ur deformed yeah these wont help u too much. if ur a balding bloated soyboy, this wont help u either. but if ur a young slightly bloated and little recessed normie with potential u can ascend miles with these things i listed, and dont forget that sweet 11% bf and lifting for the maximum jawline aesthetics. Keep looksmaxing boyos!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

someone who knows how to mass tag pls bump this thread for me


----------



## bugeater23 (Sep 14, 2022)

or you could just do mewing


----------



## Deleted member 1660 (Sep 14, 2022)

498 × 498


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

its in the thread


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

deadlock said:


> 498 × 498


suck ma balls


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

wow nobody cares about looksmaxing


----------



## ALP (Sep 14, 2022)

bugeater23 said:


> or you could just do mewing


- Mewing will make me chadlite
- Of course it will uncle...


----------



## pneumocystosis (Sep 14, 2022)

pintolino said:


> *3- increase the lower third height by changing the resting position of the mandible*
> 
> You can get used to PERMANENTLY jutting downwards around 3 mm and forwards the same without any problems and feel like ur jaw has always been this way after 6 months - 1 year. Small gains but when coupled with the other methods make a big difference.
> Anecdotal evidence: i made this change myself and now i feel unconfortable in the old resting position and i naturally jut a bit all day. Fixed my extremely short face and gave me like .5 psl alone


This changed my life. I have a short face like you OP and have been doing this for months. It feels like my chin isn’t so disproportionately small now, especially since this new posture has become my normal posture after a few weeks.

Amazing thread 🤙🏼


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> This changed my life. I have a short face like you OP and have been doing this for months. It feels like my chin isn’t so disproportionately small now, especially since this new posture has become my normal posture after a few weeks.
> 
> Amazing thread 🤙🏼


thank you bro, i wish ppl were more open minded and less doomer like. this legit can ascend shortfacecels


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

ALP said:


> - Mewing will make me chadlite
> - Of course it will uncle...
> 
> View attachment 1868649


keep the mewing name out of this thread, its a stigma already. just say proper tongue posture


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Sep 14, 2022)

no (scientifically proven methods) for maxilla


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Sep 14, 2022)

didn’t read but prob a good thread


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> no (scientifically proven methods) for maxilla


yeap, naturally no except for proper tongue posture + tongue tie release could maybe give u 1-2mm maxilla expansion, but yeah if u want real results u need MSE, Sarpe, facemask or lefort 1 surgery


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Sep 14, 2022)

only the vilest and the most disgusting mouthbreathers will continue to deny the heavenly power of mewing and chewing!!!!

It is the 2nd millennium. For almost a hundred years, Mike Mew has laid immobile on his tomb in Orthotropics of Youtube. He is the father of Mewing by the will of the gods, and master of a hundred cities by the might of his inexhaustible armies of Lookmaxxers. He is a rotting carcass writhing invisibly with power from the Dark Age of .IS. He is the Carrion Lord of Ascending for whom a thousand souls are sacrificed every day, so that he may never truly die.

Yet even in his deathless state, Mike Mew continues his eternal vigilance. Mighty battlefleets cross the Incel-infested miasma of the Internet, the only route between being a Chad or a Virgin, their way lit by John Mew, the psychic manifestation of Mike Mew's will. Vast armies give battle in his name on uncounted trenches. Greatest amongst his soldiers are the Adeptus Mewus, the Mew Marines, bio-engineered super-warriors. Their comrades in arms are legion: the Chin Tuckers and countless chewing forces, the ever-vigilant Bonesmasher, and the TMJ - priests of the Adeptus Mewus to name only a few. But for all their multitudes, they are barely enough to hold off the ever-present threat from Curries, Pakis, Incels, Mouthbreathers, and worse.

To be a Mew-er in our time is to be one amongst untold millions. It is to live in the cruelest and most bloody regime imaginable. These are the tales of our times. Forget the power of Barret, Gandy, and O'Pry, for so much has been forgotten, never to be re-learned and remembered. Forget the promise of Hunter Eyes, Perfect Abs, and NW0 Hairline, for, in the grim darkness of the present, there is only mewing and chewing. There is no peace at home or abroad, only an eternity of carnage, ridicule, slaughter, and the laughter of a deceiving God, Salludon.


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> only the vilest and the most disgusting mouthbreathers will continue to deny the heavenly power of mewing and chewing!!!!
> 
> It is the 2nd millennium. For almost a hundred years, Mike Mew has laid immobile on his tomb in Orthotropics of Youtube. He is the father of Mewing by the will of the gods, and master of a hundred cities by the might of his inexhaustible armies of Lookmaxxers. He is a rotting carcass writhing invisibly with power from the Dark Age of .IS. He is the Carrion Lord of Ascending for whom a thousand souls are sacrificed every day, so that he may never truly die.
> 
> ...


what the actual fuck lmao


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Sep 14, 2022)

Water tier thread


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Sep 14, 2022)

What did u chew tho and how much?


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

optimisticzoomer said:


> Water tier thread


the 4- i never seen before, and not enough proof for the others. 3- is also underrated


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

optimisticzoomer said:


> What did u chew tho and how much?


chisells once a day for 15 minutes a day


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Sep 14, 2022)

pintolino said:


> what the actual fuck lmao


only the brave can understand


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 14, 2022)

looking for people with below average jawlines that havent took any of these steps yet. i will ascend u and in exchange you agree to share a padronized identical lighting and angle pic, to prove this works ridiculously good


----------



## Компенсатор всего (Sep 18, 2022)

Wow, what chin exercise did you do?


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Sep 19, 2022)

Based thread


----------



## CyprusGD (Sep 19, 2022)

pintolino said:


> to improve the jawline (not get a perfect one, just improve it to the point its EASILY noticeable by normies) without surgery we need to mainly:
> increase the height of the resting position of the hyoid bone (flat submental)
> increase the jaw width by increasing the thiccnesssss of the masseter muscle
> increase the lower third height by changing the resting position of the mandible
> ...


I only mew and chew


----------



## Verse (Sep 21, 2022)

pintolino said:


> to improve the jawline (not get a perfect one, just improve it to the point its EASILY noticeable by normies) without surgery we need to mainly:
> increase the height of the resting position of the hyoid bone (flat submental)
> increase the jaw width by increasing the thiccnesssss of the masseter muscle
> increase the lower third height by changing the resting position of the mandible
> ...


solid thread too bad I am deformed


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 21, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> no (scientifically proven methods) for maxilla


yeah muh peer reviewed studies just look at me


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 21, 2022)

CyprusGD said:


> I only mew and chew


you can still improve and get a better base pre surgery that will make your results even better (bimax doesnt adress hyoid nor masseter size)


----------



## incel194012940 (Sep 29, 2022)

you are supposed to claim you didn't get filler for the larp to work


----------



## Deleted member 21676 (Sep 30, 2022)

pintolino said:


> You can get used to PERMANENTLY jutting downwards around 3 mm


Jutting as I’m pushing your lower jaw forward ? Also I have downgrowth so would this make it worse


----------



## ascension! (Sep 30, 2022)

pintolino said:


> yeap, naturally no except for proper tongue posture + tongue tie release could maybe give u 1-2mm maxilla expansion, but yeah if u want real results u need MSE, Sarpe, facemask or lefort 1 surgery


Could you explain how Mewing+Tongue tie release could achieve maxillary expansion and *CCWr*? The same with Facemask, with MSE I understand it, since it's a 100% *skeletal expansion*, to produce a *CCWr* the pterygomaxillary sutures *need to be divided* (which MSE rarely does) and it would only be a *maximum of 3 mm* because there is a mass bone above that is ossified and does not allow rotation in this direction (Counterclockwise).


----------



## ascension! (Sep 30, 2022)

Also, good thread OP. 

Is there anything else you did during puberty to bring about such changes? I have slow/delayed puberty and would like to get all of it + maximize my potential, as my bone malleabilty is greater and my bones are still smaller, but very stronger (meaning more bone-remodeling and therefore, will result in reduced gonial angle). 

I tried 'Mouth-guarding' which is chewing on a Mouth-guard with incisors (which is thought to cause *CCWr* of the maxilla), so I decided to give it a try, did an intense 10-minute non-stop session and after some moments I felt like my mandible was creaking and producing a noise, so I decided to stop and immediately massaged those areas (I felt that this shit was going to unroll/develop TMJ due to the pain and the force I was feeling and exerting. After finishing said session (I did it the day before last night), almost two days ago and to date I seem bloated and I have a look like a "wider jaw", but I think it just became more rounded due to the same thing, my insertions (where all the growth is) and I think mine are too high and bad, do you know something about this?

Probably if my bloatedness goes away, I will give it a second chance, but now chewing softly and slowly to develop that musculature and giving space to that bone when there is bone remodeling so that it expands laterally (along with the supplementation of Vitamin K2 and Fiber).

And, could you explain this to me graphically (with pictures)? I couldn't understand you.


> How to: just open your mouth and force your lower lip downwards like ur trying to squeeze your chin with your lower lip till you feel mentalis actvation (you feel it the same when making a big smile). Do it fast and hard like 50 times for 3 sets, this should clearly make the muscle in your chin feel sore, thats how you know its working


----------



## ascension! (Sep 30, 2022)

pintolino said:


> looking for people with below average jawlines that havent took any of these steps yet. i will ascend u and in exchange you agree to share a padronized identical lighting and angle pic, to prove this works ridiculously good


PM me.


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 30, 2022)

tommymck003 said:


> Jutting as I’m pushing your lower jaw forward ? Also I have downgrowth so would this make it worse


yeah, but only do if have an overbite/ backwards mandible. if u have a normal bite and ur just chinless doing this will only make u look retarded. u need chin fillers for that


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 30, 2022)

ascension! said:


> Could you explain how Mewing+Tongue tie release could achieve maxillary expansion and *CCWr*? The same with Facemask, with MSE I understand it, since it's a 100% *skeletal expansion*, to produce a *CCWr* the pterygomaxillary sutures *need to be divided* (which MSE rarely does) and it would only be a *maximum of 3 mm* because there is a mass bone above that is ossified and does not allow rotation in this direction (Counterclockwise).


i dont believe mewing can cause ANY maxillary expansion, UNLESS u have a very narrow upper jaw and a normal lower third (forgot the name of this occlusion), since ur pushing the teeth to where it naturally needs to be. but if ur like me with narrow everything, every time u bite down to eat hours of mewing force and expansion are basically deleted since ur lower teeth hold the upper in place with the constant biting forces. only thing i believe mewing can do is push the hyoid up after years of practice (happened to me) and maybe some zygo gains because of the possible archening that happens to the palate (also happened to me). so yeah i dont think mewing can really change bones, chewing can tho, but not much


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 30, 2022)

ascension! said:


> Also, good thread OP.
> 
> Is there anything else you did during puberty to bring about such changes? I have slow/delayed puberty and would like to get all of it + maximize my potential, as my bone malleabilty is greater and my bones are still smaller, but very stronger (meaning more bone-remodeling and therefore, will result in reduced gonial angle).
> 
> ...


im gonna send u vid in pms later, kinda busy rn. but yeah, take care with the extreme chewing, u did right on not overdoing it. im currently on the same boat of seeing myself bloated after chewing, but what i observed is that you do chewing for some time, u stop, the bloating goes away and each time ur jaw looks better and better. im sending u pics on dms about this too


----------



## ascension! (Sep 30, 2022)

pintolino said:


> i dont believe mewing can cause ANY maxillary expansion, UNLESS u have a very narrow upper jaw and a normal lower third (forgot the name of this occlusion), since ur pushing the teeth to where it naturally needs to be. but if ur like me with narrow everything, every time u bite down to eat hours of mewing force and expansion are basically deleted since ur lower teeth hold the upper in place with the constant biting forces. only thing i believe mewing can do is push the hyoid up after years of practice (happened to me) and maybe some zygo gains because of the possible archening that happens to the palate (also happened to me). so yeah i dont think mewing can really change bones, chewing can tho, but not much


So you were theorizing that possible movement in an under-bite, right?


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 30, 2022)

Masseter muscle is a cope, dont chew


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 30, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> Masseter muscle is a cope, dont chew


no

If your born with a bigger masster placement your jaws bigger

But people cope with thinking they can grow that muscle which they cant

People cant cope they won’t ever have my aryan bones


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Sep 30, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> no
> 
> If your born with a bigger masster placement your jaws bigger
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## killaeast (Oct 9, 2022)

is high speed jaw opening exercise just opening the jaw really wide like a shocked face ?


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 11, 2022)

pintolino said:


> Fixed


Shouldnt i do the third if i have long midface already? @pintolino


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Oct 11, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Shouldnt i do the third if i have long midface already? @pintolino


could possible worsen your midface but if u have chincel chin height anything is worth it. maybe get an lower bite appliance for more lower third height if u are class 2, that u have suport for maxilla and u can increase chin height as well (its like an overlay to ur bottom teeth, see in my profile page)


----------



## Boxingfan (Oct 11, 2022)

You either have it or you don't


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 24, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## 5.5psl (Nov 7, 2022)

Deleted member 18776 said:


> to improve the jawline (not get a perfect one, just improve it to the point its EASILY noticeable by normies) without surgery we need to mainly:
> increase the height of the resting position of the hyoid bone (flat submental)
> increase the jaw width by increasing the thiccnesssss of the masseter muscle
> increase the lower third height by changing the resting position of the mandible
> ...


Your ramus improved a lot did you got an implant or was it from chewing ?


----------

